# Any DES Daughters out there with thyroid issues?



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of reading lately, trying to keep my mind busy. I ran across an article that indicated a possible connection between women whose Mother's took diethylstilbesterol (DES) while they were pregnant with them and autoimmune disorders. DES Daughters already carry significant health issues which I can personally speak to, but this is the first time I had read about a possible endocrine connection. It makes sense though. DES was a hormone that caused a plethora of issues. Why not an endocrine issue?

I was just wondering if there were any DES Daughters having thyroid issues? I would love to hear your story!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Roadiesgal said:


> I have been doing a lot of reading lately, trying to keep my mind busy. I ran across an article that indicated a possible connection between women whose Mother's took diethylstilbesterol (DES) while they were pregnant with them and autoimmune disorders. DES Daughters already carry significant health issues which I can personally speak to, but this is the first time I had read about a possible endocrine connection. It makes sense though. DES was a hormone that caused a plethora of issues. Why not an endocrine issue?
> 
> I was just wondering if there were any DES Daughters having thyroid issues? I would love to hear your story!


I will be interested in reponses; this is a very very good query!


----------

